

Show HN: Ringo - Building access the way you want it - j-m-o
https://www.tryringo.com

======
j-m-o
Long time lurker, first time poster.

Around Christmas, my apartment building changed over their buzzer system to
call a dedicated number instead of a phone in the unit. This made coordination
of inviting guests over difficult for me and my girlfriend, as we had to
choose whose number to use -- an idea born.

This is my first venture into entrepreneurship, so I'd really like to hear any
feedback. For those curious, I'm using Play 2.0.x on Heroku. Twilio's the
phone provider and Stripe's the payment provider. I started this project to
learn some new things and break out of my J2EE dayjob doldrums.

Since buzzeromatic folded, there doesn't seem to be anything else in this
space - although the real challenge now is how to get it to the consumers
who'd find it useful. I'm thinking my main markets are college-aged people
with roommates, as well as down-sizing couples moving into condos.

Thanks for taking a look!

